# Getting ready for Holiday HAIR!! (crafts)



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

I couldn't sleep last night (I've been sick and sleeping is all that I have been doing) so i thought I'd make some Christmas crafts.
Haha this probably seems super lame but I really love Christmas and crafts.

So here's my finished items

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227309386

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227309387http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227309389
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227309392


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

So cute !!
I love the bows, how did you make them ?!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great job on the crafting....Do you just stick these in your hair?


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool! I just started making bows as a hobby I have pics on my blog.


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

_laguayaca Those are cute, I have other craft related things in my new etsy store. Its a fun way to spend time watching tv.

Yeah I just wear them in my hair they are either on aligator clips, bobby pins or those snap ones.

You just get two rectangles of material sew them together leaving a small gap to pull it through inside out. iron it flat to disguise the gap (which you don't really notice if its small enough but you can add a little glue if there's a lot)
Then fastened it tight in the middle with red suede strip then sewed a few rows of beads.

Unless you meant the velvet ones which are just tied into a bow then some rows of beads wrapped around them.

I'l probably wear them on Christmas day or to work.
_


----------



## Jot (Nov 25, 2008)

cute. thanks for sharing xx


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cute! I love crafts and anything christmas-y makes me melt...


----------

